# Gitterlinien



## MoPB82 (4. Februar 2002)

an alle gfxer da drausen , ich hab nen prob.
wie bekomme ich GITTERLINIEN in mein bild?
ich weiss überhaupt nicht wie man GERADE linien zeichtnet bzw 
viel linien im gleichen abstand !

als thx www.geocities.com/masterofpb82 
sagt mir mal wie ihr die "neueren" bilder findet =)


----------



## silence (4. Februar 2002)

1.Gitternetz:  Neues Bild, 100*100 Pixel, Hintergrund transparent;
               dann oben einen rand definieren, dann rechts;
               strg+a -> edit -> define pattern (auf english)

2.Deine Pics: Nettes Bild von dir 

3.Deine Pics: Ja sind ganz nett, nur die sehn aus wie,
              stinknormale tutorials nur modifiziert!
              Du solltest deinen Bilder mehr individualität
              verleihen, etwas das man deine Bilder wieder 
              erkennt! Gewöhn dir 'nen eigenen Style an.
              Eine eigene Art was zu machen. Und benutz 
              weniger filter, wenn dann gewählter.


so long...


----------



## dritter (4. Februar 2002)

hoe? hast doch in deinen bildern auch lines verwendet... 

Oder hast die alle von hand gezeichnet?


----------



## MoPB82 (4. Februar 2002)

thx an silence ich probier das gleich mal!
ich mach das mit ps6 noch nicht so lang und hab halt erstmal nen paar tutz gemacht , aber so langsam mach ich das ganze ohne tutz.
der grossteil der bilder sind spraylogos für CS !!!

thx MoPB82


----------



## MoPB82 (4. Februar 2002)

also , wie definiere ich einen rand? habs dt ps6 !
sry wenn´s ne n00b frage ist , aber hab ich noch nie gemacht


----------



## silence (4. Februar 2002)

is nicht schlimm das du fragst, ich nehme immer das marque tool
und ziehe dann eine auswahl, dann einen neuen layer erstellen,
die vordergrundfarbe einstellen und dann alt+BACKSPACE: Das füllt die Auswahl.
So kannst du dann auch einfach nen rand zeichnen.


----------



## braindad (5. Februar 2002)

gibt auch noch ne andere methode:

(angenommen, ein gitter-element soll 10 pixel breit und hoch sein)

neues bild, größe 10x10
dann mit dem "auswahltool: einzelne zeile" den oberen rand auswählen. damit ist ein 10px breites und 1px hohes stück ausgewählt, welches du mit schwarz füllst.
nun das "auswahltool: einzelne spalte" nehmen und den linken rand auswählen. auch hier mit schwarz füllen.

jetzt drückst strg+a um das gesamte bild zu markieren und dann wählst du im menü "bearbeiten > muster festlegen" und gibst dem ganzen nen namen.

dann öffnest du das bild, welchem du ein gitter verpassen willst und drückst wieder strg+a. jetzt gehst du im menü auf "bearbeiten > fläche füllen", wählst dein neu erstelltes muster aus und voila!

ich hoffe das war irgendwie verständlich


----------



## silence (5. Februar 2002)

Das war meins auf deutsch und auf verständlich ;D


----------



## braindad (5. Februar 2002)

hoffentlich auch für den endnutzer =)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Februar 2002)

**hmh**

Variante 2:

Neues Bild anlegen 10 px mal 10 px

Vordergrundfgarbe auf die Farbe des gewünschten Gitternetzes...

Menü: Bearbeiten - Kontur Füllen....

Strg+ A (um alles auszuwählen) Strg + C ( Kopie in Zwischenablage )

Menü: Bearbeiten - Muster festlegen


Im Bild wo das Gitternet rein soll:

Menü: Bearbeiten - Fläche füllen ( gewähltes Muster wählen !!! )

Vorteil: Wir in PS 6 abgespeichert und ist mehrfach verwendbar....


Upps...sehe gerade sowas hat einer geschrieben, naja meine Angehenswese ist leicht modifiziert, also ".....Antwort senden....."
(braindad möge es mir verzeihen *smile*)


----------



## braindad (6. Februar 2002)

*Re: *hmh**



> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *
> (braindad möge es mir verzeihen *smile*) *



werde es wohl überleben =)

fürs on-topic: deine erklärung ist wenigsten übersichtlicher


----------

